# Google Play



## namion69 (16 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer de android a IOS 9, et je n'arrive pas a synchronisé mon compte Google Play android avec celui IOS.

Pour rentrer plus en détails, quand me connecte sur BOOM BEACH ou CLASH OF DIVIN (entre autre), il ne me synchronise pas sur google play et donc j'ai un compte niv 0. 

Comment lier l'un a l'autre?


----------



## Vanton (16 Février 2016)

Bonjour, 
Dans de nombreux cas c'est impossible... Il n'existe pas toujours de passerelles entre les deux boutiques d'applications. 

Mais je ne joue pas à ces jeux là, tu auras sans doute des réponses plus précises d'autres membres


----------



## namion69 (16 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Dans de nombreux cas c'est impossible... Il n'existe pas toujours de passerelles entre les deux boutiques d'applications.
> 
> Mais je ne joue pas à ces jeux là, tu auras sans doute des réponses plus précises d'autres membres



Ah dommage.... c'est vraiment fermé IOS....


----------



## USB09 (16 Février 2016)

C'est bizarre car BOOM Beach à ses propre serveurs


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Vanton (16 Février 2016)

namion69 a dit:


> Ah dommage.... c'est vraiment fermé IOS....


Pour en avoir parlé récemment avec un mec via le support d'un jeu, apparemment Google fait chier aussi... En tout cas il n'a pas tout mis sur le dos d'Apple.


----------

